# Seasoning Packet.  Use or toss?



## Roll_Bones (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a bag of Cajun 15 bean soup.  "Hurst's" "HamBeans Brand". Heres my question.

It comes with a seasoning packet that says "Cajun Seasoning".  The package itself calls the dish "Cajun 15 Bean Soup".

The directions on the bag use all the aromatics I would normally use if there were no instructions.
I am using smoked turkey necks for flavor and for the meat component.
I plan to saute the aromatics, then add the soaked beans and the smoked turkey neck pieces along with my liquid.
Then when the turkey necks are soft, I planned to remove them.  Cool and pull off the abundant meat.  I will add this meat to the beans that are almost fully cooked.

Would you use this packet of seasoning?  Or would you make it your way and forget the included packet of seasoning?


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2014)

I would toss the seasoning pack in the trash bin. It's mostly salt, I expect.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with Hoot.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 16, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have a bag of Cajun 15 bean soup.  "Hurst's" "HamBeans Brand". Heres my question.
> 
> It comes with a seasoning packet that says "Cajun Seasoning".  The package itself calls the dish "Cajun 15 Bean Soup".
> 
> ...



I like to make 15 bean soup.  It depends on my mood whether or not I use the seasoning packet or my own seasonings.  If I don't use the seasonings that come with it, I save the packet to use in other cajun style dishes.  It is a nice blend of seasonings.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

as hoot mentioned, it's probably mostly salt and msg. maybe even some preservatives and anti-caking agents.

you could always dip your pinkie in to taste it to decide.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2014)

I've used it.  As BT said, maybe taste it first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2014)

Toss added packets, unless you are on a shoestring budget, most are just salt and all the things you would add anyway.  I buy the bean mix because it's cheaper than buying all the separate beans to mix together, not for the mix.  Love using smoked ham hocks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried a 15 bean soup package about 10 years ago and maybe I did something wrong, but I didn't like it very well. I wanted to, but the smaller beans were done way before the larger ones. It just didn't seem to get done all at one time. I remember it had limas, so maybe it was a different 15 bean soup mix. Maybe I should try it again since some of you have had good results.

I did toss the salty seasoning packet and added my own.  Like when I've added ramen noodles to Asian salads before and tossed the packet.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 17, 2014)

If I have a favorite recipe and the ingredients on hand, I would toss the packet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I tried a 15 bean soup package about 10 years ago and maybe I did something wrong, but I didn't like it very well. I wanted to, but the smaller beans were done way before the larger ones. It just didn't seem to get done all at one time. I remember it had limas, so maybe it was a different 15 bean soup mix. Maybe I should try it again since some of you have had good results.
> 
> I did toss the salty seasoning packet and added my own.  Like when I've added ramen noodles to Asian salads before and tossed the packet.



I use the 5-bean-soup package for minestrone soup. I add a bunch of veggies and a couple chicken breasts, Italian seasonings and a piece of Parmesan cheese rind. I don't mind that the smaller beans burst - it thickens the soup.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 17, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Toss added packets, unless you are on a shoestring budget, most are just salt and all the things you would add anyway.  I buy the bean mix because it's cheaper than buying all the separate beans to mix together, not for the mix.  Love using smoked ham hocks.



I had the choice of smoked ham hocks or smoked turkey necks.  I had both in the freezer.
Since I used hocks last time, I figured the turkey necks would work well and change it up a bit.
Also the smoked turkey necks are less expensive than the hocks and have way more meat. 

I will not use the packet!

Thanks Everyone.


----------

